# What do you use to carry small tools?



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Do you guys use something specific to bring all the essential smaller tools (tape, brushes, sanding pads, pot hooks, putty knives, etc.) into a home when starting or packing up a job?

just curious...I had a 5 gal bucket organizer, but gave it up. Then I had one of those cheapo yellow and black walmart toolboxes with the wheels. 

Now I just grab it all and wrap it in a drop, lol. I was considering picking up one of those cheap white canvas bags or something like it.

What do you all use or what would you recommend. I would consider going back to one of the things I used before I guess.

Help me make up my mind, would ya :whistling2:


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

I like the bucket organizers. My paint store carries Purdy Brand bucket organizers, they work great for me.


----------



## FarrellPainting (Apr 24, 2007)

Man purse!


----------



## PlantainPainting (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a little duck gapemouth or something like that. Works great on Monday but by Tuesday it gets completely unorganized and your in there digging amongst razor blades and scrapers for a nail set. I find little 2 gallon buckets work pretty well esp. the price.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I throw most of my basic hand tools in a 5.

Some of my more specialized/hard to find tools go in a tool bag.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

for the jobs I will be on for awhile I have one of those boxes with wheels! If I am only at ajob for one day or two I find myself wrapping up in a drop also  or a 5 gal.


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a pickup truck.. heh, no really I use a canvas bag for onsite.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

I've had a Rubbermaid heavy duty rectangular, open carry tray. Handle in the middle and two side compartments that works great. Keeps everything organized.
Sage


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Benn...your bag-is it fancy or just the plain type? I'm having a hard time locating the plain type, everyone has the fancy schmancy ones


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

It's the S/W canvas bag they offered a few years back... neat little pockets to hold brushes on the outside, but basic.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a nice craftsman bag. Most of the time i can park the van next to the garage. So the bag is'nt as useful as it was when i purchased it. I was riding in my partners truck a lot when i got it.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

> Man purse!


lmao! :laughing:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I make my own









Green for interior, black for exterior, blue for drywall, red for wall coverings
I even make my own silk lined shucks...see?





It's a good thing


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Martha is hot, especially now that she is an ex-con.


----------



## FHI Decks & Windows (Apr 18, 2007)

If you want an excuse to buy more hand tools these bags will carry them.


----------



## phinishes (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm in the process of building myself some custom toolboxes for these situations. I've tried everything and can't seem to keep it together. My problem has been that each tool just kinds ends up somewhere, maybe in the tool bucket, maybe in the truck, maybe on the job i just left.Once my tool boxes are complete, every putty knife, scarper, screwdriver,paint brush will have a specific place that's labeled. I'm not sure if it'll fix my problems, but gotta keep trying.


----------



## Downeast (May 2, 2007)

Right now I am using a plastic tool box that has two clear plastic organizers that fit on the top for small items. Holds screws nail sets and such. Inside it has a shelf with a handle then the large storage under that. Seems to be working ok for now. I have one of those white canvas bags that hold drywall tools

The tool box holds knives , scrapers, brushes, can even fit a 9" roller in there if I work at it, lol.I also put in small cans of putty and spackle, caulking, sand paper , disc and sheet.

I may look into one of those roller boxes, a small one, be good to fit a few sanders into it with the other stuff,cord and such.


----------



## Zip (Apr 18, 2007)

Those I don't carry in my white's pockets go into the 5er. It's a most essential tool and most valuable to rest your work pot on when your painting trim from the standing position.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Zip said:


> Those I don't carry in my white's pockets go into the 5er. It's a most essential tool and most valuable to rest your work pot on when your painting trim from the standing position.


Hey Zip

I never thought of the 5, I use my 2 foot step in this instance...it's a bit higher so bending isn't such an issue, but it's cool to hear how others do things


----------



## Zip (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Rich
No problem.......sometimes I use the 5er as a 2' step but I've also been known to jump to reach those just out of reach spots.


----------



## Amauri (Apr 30, 2007)

5 gal. bucket here.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Got a pair of 5's w bucket boss ..they are overloaded
use drywall mud box... they are pretty durable
cardboard carton for 12' plastic doesn't last long, but we generate plenty.
Got almost a dozen different sized tackle & tool boxes and starting to use bat bags, canvas bags, tennis racket bags. It's all a pain.
Wish I had been able to stick with just one trade. It could have been a nice, simple life !
r


----------



## SgtBaldy (Aug 16, 2007)

I personally just like just making 20 trips back out to the truck to get what I need.  

I use a 5 G bucket with an organizer on it but that usually ends up being decoration after a few jobs because everything ends up in the bucket.


----------



## Painter James (Aug 27, 2007)

Funny I found this thread tonight...just monkeyed around with a new job today, going up and down the stairs...FIVE times...wondering, "there's gotta be a better way..."

Timing is excellent here! I use a 5 er w/o an organizer...though I have a bucket organizer with tools I use once in a blue moon sitting full in my garage...hmm...


----------



## Painter James (Aug 27, 2007)

Tmrrptr--

I agree! Same trouble--too many things I can do to stay busy, though painting I'd prefer to stick with because it's the easier money I make. I have a drill bag with 3 drills (18 volt cordless, 3/8 chuck dewalt, screw shooter), and a bag from AWP that has every tool a handyman needs for every conceivable headache that can happen on a Friday afternoon...and then the tackle box which has my torch/plumbing kit and fixtures...and then the buckets with sponges, caulking gun, mud pan and knives...yada yada...

Five trips, at least.

Boy Scout here. Be prepared.


----------



## iPaint (Nov 30, 2007)

*I try to keep it simple*

Small toolbox for screwdrivers, razor blades, etc. Small Rubbermade or Sterilite tote for brushes and rollers, larger one for prep supplies and tools, even larger one for painting supplies and tools. The three totes stack all on top of another (plus toolbox) and the overall load isn't heavy, so only one trip in and out of location for most of my stuff. Also, things end up in only one of three containers instead of buckets or compartments, etc.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

SgtBaldy said:


> I personally just like just making 20 trips back out to the truck to get what I need.


So true. I just did a remodel in the hills, steep driveway, every time i thought i had everything, back down the drive.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

5 gal. bucket here


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Martha is hot, especially now that she is an ex-con.



2134.jpg


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Good one Kelley...

Well, I carry my tools any number of ways,

But I DO have a convict bring me lunch.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

I can fit most everything i need into this big stanley tool box i got from lowes. it was 30 bucks, its waterproof, and hard thick plastic. got a little shelf in it and i use it as a little stepladder to reach tops of windows!


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

I use a mud bucket and my partner uses a small tool box. Used to carry in a tool box but I kept putting more and more tools in it (hammer, screwdrivers, nut drivers, wrenches, tape measure etc. etc.) so it stays in the truck.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I use a standard size plastic tool box from OSH. It has all the essentials. I even carry a taping pan and 12" knife in it. I also have a separate bag for my PPE. Both are wheeled together with one of those small retractable luggage carriers. 

This system works great for office buildings.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I use illegals......


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

greensboro84 said:


> I can fit most everything i need into this big stanley tool box i got from lowes. it was 30 bucks, its waterproof, and hard thick plastic. got a little shelf in it and i use it as a little stepladder to reach tops of windows!


This is pretty much what I do. I have a system of tool boxes where all my scraping/sanding tools are in one large tool box. All my new paper and pads are in another box that is divided into 2, new paper on one side and old paper that I use with sanding blocks on the other. I use boxes with lids as nothing is more annoying to me (a clean freak when it comes to my power tools) than paint dust and flakes getting sucked into my power tool's air vents. I also have my face mask and filters in a sealed container too. The number of times I have seen people have to tap out or wipe out the inside of their mask because it's filled with dust and rubbish makes me laugh when they could have kept it in a sealed container.

Mind you, I do carpentry and concreting too so I need a bit of order as I need to find the right tool pretty quickly so I have all my boxes labeled with a stencil on the lid and side so I can find the right tool at a glance. Because of the large number of boxes I need I only buy cheap ones, making sure the hinges and latch are decent quality as this is where most tend to break.


----------



## cityk8 (May 12, 2008)

I just got a painting job and I was looking for a way to carry everything and I found this: http://www.tradegripp.com/ ...Anyone else use one of these and have feedback about it?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I have these 20" work bags from Home Depot. Only $12.99 and are surprisingly nice. One for my small most used paint tools & another for my drywall tools. Might add another soon for all my demo tools and ditch the hard box.

I like the pockets on both the inside & out. Keeps my crap organized for the most part. Then my 2'-4' Wooster sits right on top. Also looks good & they don't scratch peoples walls when I bump them carrying everything around. :thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Artist formerly JMCP

Do they make one big enough for larger tools, like say on days where you need a Timhag on the job? :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Artist formerly JMCP
> 
> Do they make one big enough for larger tools, like say on days where you need a Timhag on the job? :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


Good one V, I owe you.....lol


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Artist formerly JMCP
> 
> Do they make one big enough for larger tools, like say on days where you need a Timhag on the job? :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


I couldn't afford that much material. :jester:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> I couldn't afford that much material. :jester:


Dude, you are dead meat tomorrow.....may wanna call off sick for the rest of your life.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

JNLP said:


> I couldn't afford that much material. :jester:


I'm trying to figure out what you could use ....Maybe a Hammock or a tarp and drag that fat timhag along......... And a Timhag is a useless tool ...he'd be good to use under the leg of a ladder if painting a house on a 90 degree hill ......


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> And a Timhag is a useless tool .


You couldn't afford a Timhag tool......the best in the market hands down.


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

kiddie pools..haha


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I'm trying to figure out what you could use ....Maybe a Hammock or a tarp and drag that fat timhag along......... And a Timhag is a useless tool ...he'd be good to use under the leg of a ladder if painting a house on a 90 degree hill ......


Don't forget I'm only around 150. I'm not dragging him anywhere. Probably have a tough time using a plastic tarp on a wet grassy downward hill. :laughing: 


Tim... If I called off who would go with you to McDonalds for breakfast, Wendys for a mid afternoon snack, Arbys for lunch, and then back to McDonalds for a end of the day Happy Meal? :whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

JNLP said:


> Don't forget I'm only around 150. I'm not dragging him anywhere. Probably have a tough time using a plastic tarp on a wet grassy downward hill. :laughing:
> 
> 
> Tim... If I called off who would go with you to McDonalds for breakfast, Wendys for a mid afternoon snack, Arbys for lunch, and then back to McDonalds for a end of the day Happy Meal? :whistling2:


*Coronary artery bypass surgery*, also *coronary artery bypass graft surgery*, and colloquially *heart bypass* or *bypass surgery* is a surgical procedure performed to relieve angina and reduce the risk of death from coronary artery disease. Arteries or veins from elsewhere in the patient's body are grafted to the coronary arteries to bypass atherosclerotic narrowings and improve the blood supply to the coronary circulation supplying the myocardium (heart muscle). This surgery is usually performed with the heart stopped, necessitating the usage of cardiopulmonary bypass; techniques are available to perform CABG on a beating heart, so-called "off-pump" surgery.

I can hear Tim's arteries hardening up from here.......


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Don't forget I'm only around 150. I'm not dragging him anywhere. Probably have a tough time using a plastic tarp on a wet grassy downward hill. :laughing: /quote]
> 
> I bet you could move a timhag with one of these


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> JNLP said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget I'm only around 150. I'm not dragging him anywhere. Probably have a tough time using a plastic tarp on a wet grassy downward hill. :laughing: /quote]
> ...


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm not allowed to use pallet jacks ever since I ran my foot over with one & fractured it. :laughing:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> vermontpainter said:
> 
> 
> > DAMN you Scott, beat me to the image.
> ...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

:hang: goofball whats your name? You are a dead man floating as of tomorrow morning.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

TH

You keep saying that, and he keeps coming back


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> TH
> 
> You keep saying that, and he keeps coming back


I know V, when I show up on the job site he has his tail between his legs, unloads my van and does all the bullsh*t stuff. That makes me feel bad for him and don't have the heart to do anything to him. Besides, his about 5'10'' and weighs 12 lbs.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

HAHAHA yeah if you say so. The truth is every morning when I get out of my truck, he starts with the "you know I'm just playing on PaintTalk right? I don't want no trouble. Being I was picked on all my life, I like to feel like the tough guy every once in a while, and online is the only place I can do it." :laughing:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow, I have always known TH to be a standup guy. Not sure who to believe anymore.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Wow, I have always known TH to be a standup guy. Not sure who to believe anymore.


V, who's you brother....huh? Why would you even think he is telling the truth? He weighs 12 lbs and 90% of his body is covered in flower tattoos.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

*What do you use to carry small tools? *

I believe Tim call's it "underwear"


----------



## cadchick (May 21, 2008)

Humble Abode said:


> I like the bucket organizers. My paint store carries Purdy Brand bucket organizers, they work great for me.


 
I LOVE my Purdy organizer! Kills 2 5'vers into 1! Debating about getting another for erm other stuff... needs to buy other stuff... :whistling2:


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

are you talking about the purdy toolbags? i was asking about 5n1 with the wooden handle and they put those in the purdy toolbags now, with some brushes, caulk gun etc...he sold me the 5n1 anyway and its great. way better edge than my lowes bought 145n1. anyway, i keep a 1gal bucket in my toolbox for small stuff, blades, screwdrivers small knifes. and i can keep small buckets of glaze, spackle and mud int the box to, and i use it in a pinch to reach crown and tops of windows. its the stanley fatmx, 30 bucks at lowes, it even has a water seat!other than that, i got a staple gun, hammer, caulkgun, my brushes, some rags, and i can even squeeze a shelock pole and frame if i want.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I have been trying for years to find a few of these to carry the small tools and do low stuff like baseboards...


----------



## mageepainting (Dec 23, 2009)

I use a tool box that doubles as a step stool


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

I have one of those plastic rubbermade type containers (Big enought for a kid to climb into), it has wheels, these I have it organized with everything I use. Learned a lesson this weekend about organization. Finished a whole house re-paint Thursday, went directly to another week long job the next day. Normally I re-load my box ( on the first day everything is organized, by the last day stuff is everywhere) after a big job, this time I did not! Man I spent a lot of time chasing my tail, making 2 trips to SW to pick supplies I normally keep in my box......Lesson learned, re-load my truck after every job!


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I use a plastic rolling tool box (lasted 3 years so far). It is about 24" H x 20" W and 14" deep. Its has built in bungee cords on the sides that I use to hold a small extension pole, a roller spinner, caulking gun and cages. The top is a detachable tool box that holds my sanding gear, Onetime, scrapers, knife, 5/1, paddles, wire brush, hammer, a few finish nails and punch, small prybar, packs of switch plate screws, wall plugs, picture hooks, marretts, multi-driver, allen keys, hand cleaner, etc. In the drawers I put in my brushes and putty sticks etc.., and the bottom folds down (out) and I carry a mud pan, knives, small baggies of fast set 20/45, tape, caulk, dust mask, sleeves, whizzes, garbage bags, 300w bulb, etc. I use the top of it as a work bench to support painting trim etc. 

All my drops are folded in a large tote with a couple of rolls of 2mil poly. I keep an extension cord wrapped around the handle to use with a pig tail and 300w service bulb, or for fans.


Its not as heavy as it sounds!


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Sounds real similar to what I use. The container tops I use to sit tools and paint on when I am working on baseboards. The big container top is great for pouring and holding paint etc.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a super rugged toolbok that I can sit on at lunch, stand on if I really need to and keeps water out for all my hand tools, throw my drill in there too.

I run a couple rubbermaids sorted between rollers and more paint application type tools, one for sundries, one as a spray kit. The lids are great for pouring paint over in a pinch.

It works well and keeps things well organized, never have to wonder where something is:thumbsup:


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

A .45 w/ it's own carrying bag, and four clips.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting one of these. Video


If I got two or three I could probably micro-organize (is that a word) most the tools in my van (painting, carpentry, power tools, etc.)


----------



## HeatherP (Mar 27, 2008)

I have 3 rolling 2-part tool boxes. one of the boxes has the brushes, sleeves, etc; another tools and repair supplies; the third has cleaning supplies and first aid kit, respirators etc. Carry poles on their own and all drops in an open rubbermaid bin...love the rolling boxes...use the tops to stand on when necessary and they are great to sit on and have lunch...what's more, they fit in the back of my 4runner nicely and I can keep them neatly in my garage!


----------



## absolutedecor8 (Mar 29, 2010)

i use a cotton money bag i got from working in a bank when i served my time for my papering kit. every one had them


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

WAGZ, that Stanley box looks pretty cool, think I'm gonna check one out Tomorrow.


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Wagz, I just bought that Stanley fatmax box, I am setting it up today. Pretty cool, not as big as it looked online though. That being said, I carry too much anyways, using it will make me travel lighter,lol!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

FHI Decks & Windows said:


> If you want an excuse to buy more hand tools these bags will carry them.


Where do you get these? what are they called? Thanks John


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I use totes. One for all my sanding equipment, one for masking equipment, one for spray equipment, etc etc. I also have a fat max toolbox that I keep my most regularly used small tools in. It's a lot to carry around to smaller jobs, but i'm never short on equipment when I need it!


----------

